

Review My iOS app: PocketSuite - yiggydyang
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pocketsuite/id721795146

======
yaur
I have an android so I can't download the app. Looking over the linked page
and your website, here is my initial read: 1) I need this stuff on the web. I
spend most of the day on my PC and if I'm doing freelance stuff I need emails
when new things pop up and pc (preferably web based) access. 2) WAY to
generic. Yelp started with restaurants, salesforce.com started with sales
people. Both built generic tools that transcended the needs of those narrow
verticals,but did something that IMO you have to do. Define your target user
and build something they will love. Network Effect matters a ton with this
kind of app and without tight focus and tight marketing you will never get it.

